# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  قصص موت بعض الصالحين

## عثمان الشريف

* 

إعلموا أيها ألناس أن المرء  
"يموت على ما عاش عليه .. 
ويُبعث على ما مات عليه.." 
******* 

القصة الأولى
لما نزل الموت بالعابد الزاهد عبد الله بن إدريس اشتد عليه الكرب فلما اخذ يشهق بكت ابنته 
فقال :
يا بنيتي لا تبكي، فقد ختمت القرآن في هذا البيت أربعة آلاف ختمة .. كلها لأجل هذا المصرع .. 

 

القصة الثانيه 
·         أمّا عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير فلقد كان على فراش الموت يَعُدُ أنفاسَ الحياة وأهله حوله يبكون فبينما هو يصارع الموت..
·         سمع المؤذن ينادي لصلاة المغرب ونفسُهُ تُحشْرجُ في حلقه وقد أشتدّ نزعُه وعظـُم كربه فلما سمع النداء قال لمن حوله :
·         خذوا بيدي...!! قالوا : إلى أين ؟ .. قال : إلى المسجد .. 
قالوا : وأنت على هذه الحال !! 

قال : سبحان الله .. !! أسمع منادي الصلاة ولا أجيبه
·         خذوا بيدي..  

فحملوه بين رجلين فصلى ركعة مع الإمام ثمّ مات في سجوده  

نعم مات وهو ساجد .. 

 

القصه الثالثه 
·         واحتضر عبد الرحمن بن الأسود فبكى فقيل له: ما يبكيك!! وأنت أنت.. "يعني في العبادة والخشوع" .. والزهد والخضوع ... 
·         فقال : أبكي والله أسفاً على الصلاة والصوم.. ثمّ لم يزل يتلو(القرآن) حتى مات  

 

القصة الرابعه 
·         أما يزيد الرقاشي، فإنه لما نزل به الموت أخذ يبكي ويقول: من يصلي لك يا يزيد إذا متّ ؟ ومن يصوم لك ؟
·         ومن يستغفر لك من الذنوب..
·         ثم تشهد ومات .. 

 

القصه الخامسه
·         وها هو هارون الرشيد لما حضرته الوفاة وعاين السكرات صاح بقواده وحجابه: اجمعوا جيوشي فجاؤوا بهم بسيوفهم
·         ودروعهم لا يكاد يحصي عددهم إلا الله كلهم تحت قيادته وأمْره فلما رآهم .. بكى ثم قال : 

يا من لا يزول ملكه .. إرحم من قد زال ملكه ..ثم لم يزل يبكي حتى مات ..

 

القصه السادسه
·         أما عبدالملك بن مروان فإنه لما نزل به الموت جعل يتغشاه الكرب ويضيق عليه النفس فأمر بنوافذ غرفته ففتحت
·         فالتفت فرأى غسالاً فقيراً في دكانه .. فبكى عبد الملك ثم قال : يا ليتني كنت غسالاً ..
·         يا ليتني كنت نجاراً ..
·         يا ليتني كنت حمالاً..
·         يا ليتني لم ألِ من أمر المؤمنين شيئاً .. ثم مات ... 

 

قصص معاصره 
·         شاب أمريكى من أصل أسبانى ، دخل على إخواننا المسلمين فى إحدى مساجد نيويورك في مدينة 'بروكلين'
·         بعد صلاة الفجر وقال لهم أريد أن أدخل فى الإسلام. 

قالوا : من أنت ؟ قال دلوني ولا تسألوني. 

فاغتسل ونطق بالشهادة ، وعلموه الصلاة فصلى بخشوع نادر تعجب منه رواد المسجد جميعاً. 

وفى اليوم الثالث خلى به أحد الإخوة المصلين واستخرج منه الكلام وقال له: يا أخي بالله عليك ما حكايتك ؟...  

 


·         قال: والله لقد نشأت نصرانياً وقد تعلق قلبى بالمسيح عليه السلام ولكننى نظرت فى أحوال الناس فرأيت الناس قد انصرفوا عن أخلاق المسيح تماماً فبحثت عن الأديان وقرأت عنها فشرح الله صدرى للإسلام ، وقبل الليلة التي دخلت عليكم فيها نمت بعد تفكير عميق وتأمل في البحث عن الحق فجاءنى المسيح عليه السلام فى الرؤيا وأنا نائم وأشار لى بسبابته
·         هكذا كأنه يوجهني، وقال لي: كن محمدياً

يقول : فخرجت أبحث عن مسجد فأرشدنى الله إلى هذا المسجد فدخلت عليكم . 
بعد هذا الحديث القصير أَذَّنَ المؤذن لصلاة العشاء ودخل هذا الشاب الصلاة مع المصلين ، وسجد فى الركعة الأولى ،
·         وقام الإمام بعدها، ولم يقم أخونا المبارك بل ظل ساجداً لله فحركه من بجواره فسقط فوجدوا روحه قد فاضت إلى الله جل وعلا . 

 

قصه من الباخره المصريه "سالم اكسبريس"
·         وهذا رجلٌ نجاه الله من الغرق في حادث الباخرة ' سالم اكسبريس ' يحكي قصة زوجته التي غرقت في طريق العودة من رحلة الحج
·         يقول: صرخ الجميع (( إن الباخرة تغرق )) فصرختُ فيها..
·         هيا اخرجي. 
فقالت : والله لن أخرج حتى ألبس حجابى كاملاً.  
فقال : هذا وقت حجاب !!!  اخرجي!!   فإننا سنهلك !!!. 
قالت : والله لن أخرج إلا وقد ارتديت حجابى بكامله فإن مت ألقى الله على طاعة فلبست ثيابها وخرجت مع زوجها..فلما تحقق الجميع من الغرق تعلقت به..


 


·         وقالت: استحلفك بالله هل أنت راضٍ عنى ؟ 
فبكى الزوج .ثم قالت: هل أنت راضٍ عنى ؟  فبكى.. فقالت: أريد أن أسمعها. 
قال والله إني راضٍ عنك. 
فبكت المرأة الشابة وقالت : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله ، وظلت تردد الشهادة حتى غرقت
·         فبكى الزوج وهو يقول : أرجو من الله أن يجمعنا بها فى الآخرة فى جنات النعيم ..... 

 

قصة المأذن للصلاة
·         وهذا رجل قد عاش أربعين سنة يؤذن للصلاة لا يبتغى إلا ّوجه الله ، وقبل الموت مرض مرضاً شديداً فأقعده فى الفراش ،
·         وأفقده النطق فعجز عن الذهاب إلى المسجد ، فلما اشتد عليه المرض بكى ورأى المحيطون به على وجهه أمارات الضيق
·         وكأنه يخاطب نفسه قائلاً يارب أؤذن لك أربعين سنة وأنت تعلم أني ما ابتغيت الأجر إلا منك، وأحرم من الأذان فى آخر لحظات حياتي. ثم تتغير ملامح هذا الوجه إلى البشر والسرور ويقسم أبناؤه أنه لما حان وقت الآذان وقف على فراشه واتجه للقبلة
·         ورفع الآذان فى غرفته وما إن وصل إلى آخر كلمات الآذان لا إله إلا الله، حتى خر ساقطاً على الفراش فأسرع إليه بنوه
·         فوجدوا روحه قد فاضت إلى الله، مولاها . 

 

وفاة الشيخ عبد لحميد كشك 
·         رواية ً عن أهله.
·         وهذا شيخنا المبارك "عبد الحميد كشك" رحمه الله يُقبَضُ فى يوم ٍأحبه من كل قلبه "يوم الجمعه"
·         فيغتسل الشيخُ يوم الجُمُعـَة ، ويلبس ثوبه الأبيض ، ويضع الطيب على بدنه وثوبه، ويصلى ركعتى "سنة الوضوء" ، وفى الركعة الثانية..وهو راكعٌ يَخِرّ ساقطاً.. فيسرع إليه أهله وأولاده ، فيجدوا أن روحه قد فاضت إلى الله جل فى علاه . 

 

أخي الكريم أختي الكريمه
·         لقد أجرى الكريم عادته بكرمه أن:
·         من عاش على شىء مات عليه..
·         ومن مات على شىء بـُعِثَ عليه .

*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور علي القصص الرائعة والمعبره
                        	*

----------


## chsll655b

*D. Different districts of the taxi Yan different (do not cross runned hardy shirtsg yo), Kowloed hardy shirts - red, starting at $ 15; New Territories - green, ed hardy shirts  slightly cheaper; Lantau Island - Blue, cheaper point; on the bus it, ped hardy shirts lease wear a seatbelt Otherwise, a fine drop. Table dance ed hardy shirts also very quickly and carefully heart can not stand.
                        	*

----------

